
Facebook could cure cancer with 1 line of code in website – computes.js - cmatthieu
https://blog.computes.com/how-to-build-a-facebook-supercomputer-e8afe6b2788a
======
zbentley
The title is insanely reductive. You could just as well say (assuming that
cancer research funding is the issue with finding a cure--which is a highly
debatable assumption) "The government could cure cancer by adding just two
significant digits to this number (annual spending on cancer research)!"

In other words: the size of the light switch is not proportional to the
illumination provided.

Also, those 80% of my computer's resources sitting idle are saving me battery
hours and money off of my electrical bill, thank you very much.

~~~
cmatthieu
Your computer doesn't need to be asleep to be idle. Even while browsing the
web, checking email, or programming, today's machines are more than 80%
idle...

~~~
zbentley
Yes, and while not-asleep idle it's using a lot less battery than it would be
if all of its cores were pegged. That's what CPU throttling and adaptive power
use are for, especially on phones.

------
dekhn
This is garbage. Idle cycle computing won't cure cancer.

